# Sony SVR-2000 won't complete boot (GSoD)



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

Last year I returned to TiVo and am currently running a TiVo BOLT+ with four Mini's and a TiVo Premiere for OTA.

Recently, I dug out my old Sony TiVo's (SVR-2000 and SVR-3000) to get them to connect to keep my Lifetime service up to date in the event of another possible transfer offer.

I know the guide data is no longer available for these TiVo's. 

I'm able to get the SVR-3000 to boot properly and successfully connect to TiVo. 

However, the SVR-2000 won't boot up completely. I get the Green Screen of Death with the message "Please leave the receiver plugged in and connected to the phone line for the next three hours". Then, it goes back to try to reboot again.

I know these are out of support. I also hacked this box about 15 years (or more) ago. Added a larger drive and a TurboNet card. 

I was hoping to be able to telnet to it but I don't think it's even getting to the networking part of the boot sequence since I do not see any IP assigned in my router. 

I know hacking talk is not allowed so I'm not asking for any specifics. I'm just asking if anyone knows if there is any way (short of going through the hacks again) to get past this so that it can complete the boot process?

Note - Both of these TiVo's still show up on my TiVo.com account as having Lifetime so I hope that alone is enough to get me a transfer (if one is offered again).


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Your svr2000 is a series1 while the svr3000 is a series2 device. All series1 units are incompatible with calling in to TiVo and getting guide info. You can only manually record now and you won't get the time or date info. Sorry...

My svr2000 was going strong when TiVo stopped supporting that series buttressed me fairly on an upgrade so I have nothing to complain about


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

rdrrepair said:


> Your svr2000 is a series1 while the svr3000 is a series2 device. All series1 units are incompatible with calling in to TiVo and getting guide info. You can only manually record now and you won't get the time or date info. Sorry...
> 
> My svr2000 was going strong when TiVo stopped supporting that series buttressed me fairly on an upgrade so I have nothing to complain about


Thanks for the prompt reply. You've cleared up the calling in issue for me.

Now i'm curious why mine won't even complete the boot cycle and go to Now Playing. It starts to boot, displays "Almost there...", then I get the Green Screen and then it loops back to start the boot cycle again.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ElVee said:


> Now i'm curious why mine won't even complete the boot cycle and go to Now Playing. It starts to boot, displays "Almost there...", then I get the Green Screen and then it loops back to start the boot cycle again.


Sounds like some kind if hard drive corruption in the OS area.

Scott


----------



## ElVee (Feb 20, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Sounds like some kind if hard drive corruption in the OS area.
> 
> Scott


Yeah, I was hoping that wasn't the case.

I just pulled the second drive that I had added. This time it went into the same loop but without the Green Screen.

"Your recorder is starting up. Please wait a moment..." followed by "Almost there. A few more seconds please ..."

Oh well, no big loss. Was just curious to see what was still in Now Playing.

Thanks for the reply.


----------

